# Indianapolis, IN West Side Sub Needed



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

We are looking for a sub-contractor on the west side of Indianapolis. The work is in the area of US 40 (Washington St.) - Raceway Rd. - US 36 (Rockville Rd.). The route consists of 3 hrs. of solid work at a 2" trigger and then additional truck support if you want/if needed at the time. Pay rate is $65.00 straight blades $75.00 V-blades. Turn around pay is 14 days or less. Feel free to give me call with any questions or interest. Joe (317) 697 - 6721


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

Monday morning bump.


----------



## 06redzo6 (Feb 2, 2013)

Still need anyone?


----------

